# How do you use the intercoms?



## TA1381 (Aug 21, 2020)

My Team Lead yelled at me and sent me home early for not knowing how to make an announcement on the store intercoms. I don't want to go back to work tomorrow without knowing, so how do I use it? Can I use the red phones, or is there a special phone for intercom usage?


----------



## NKG (Aug 21, 2020)

TA1381 said:


> My Team Lead yelled at me and sent me home early for not knowing how to make an announcement on the store intercoms. I don't want to go back to work tomorrow without knowing, so how do I use it? Can I use the red phones, or is there a special phone for intercom usage?



Sounds like a guest who is trying to find out how to take over the intercom. No TL in this company would send you home for not knowing this..


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 21, 2020)

Ask your tl for training on it.


----------



## TA1381 (Aug 21, 2020)

Sassy Avocado said:


> Sounds like a guest who is trying to find out how to take over the intercom. No TL in this company would send you home for not knowing this..



Oh yeah? I'm in General Merchandise, designated business owner for sporting goods.

I start off the day by doing my zone, grabbing go backs from guest services, and doing my one-for-ones, which are located in the Move app on the my device, also called a zebra.

My custom block is located on the back of the line in receiving. Most of my freight is on a flat, sometimes a U-boat if it's just a small load. There are four channels on the walkie, we prefer the term "guests" over customers, and I also occasionally help back up OPU's, which are located in the e-pick app on the zebra. And when she sent me home early, she threatened to coach me, which is just basic Target terms for being written up.

That proof enough for you?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 21, 2020)

I think some info is missing, here. Intercom can't be used by red phones anymore.


----------



## TA1381 (Aug 21, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> I think some info is missing, here. Intercom can't be used by red phones anymore.



So how do you use it? A special phone somewhere in the store?


----------



## Far from newbie (Aug 21, 2020)

This is a public forum.  Better that you ask at your store.  Not that it’s necessarily ‘secret’ but best that the world doesn’t know lest some crazies learn how to scream odd things over our speakers, see ?


----------



## NKG (Aug 21, 2020)

I don't buy your story about needing to use the intercom or "red phones" this isn't 1990


----------



## TA1381 (Aug 21, 2020)

Sassy Avocado said:


> I don't buy your story about needing to use the intercom or "red phones" this isn't 1990



It's not that I needed to use one at the moment, it's just that my GM Team Lead is new and has been going around and testing the GM team members about our knowledge of working on the floor. She asked me if I knew how to use the intercom and when I said no...well, you know.


----------



## NKG (Aug 21, 2020)

TA1381 said:


> It's not that I needed to use one at the moment, it's just that my GM Team Lead is new and has been going around and testing the GM team members about our knowledge of working on the floor. She asked me if I knew how to use the intercom and when I said no...well, you know.



I still don't buy your story. Ask your TL if they know how to use it if they are new. Also, you should report this to HR. Its not brand to send tms home for not knowing how to do something.


----------



## happygoth (Aug 21, 2020)

I agree with sassy that sending you home for not knowing how to use the intercom is ridiculous. I really feel bad for a lot of you guys on here, you have terrible leadership. My store is so chill, almost too chill, lol.

Guest Services should have a phone that can be used to make announcements. It used to be at the fitting room and I used to do the closing announcements all the time, but I'll be damned if I can remember how - someone at GS should know.


----------

